Ask HN: Do countries with lots of cheating also have high education standards? - Fsp2WFuH
======
zhte415
I'd assume no because that suggests more rote examinations thus rote learning,
and generic projects that mean results are easily replicable.

Pressure for great results in mediocrity, then yes.

------
babygoat
What is a country with lots of cheating?

~~~
milankragujevic
China?

[https://www.voanews.com/a/sat-scores-of-asian-students-
cance...](https://www.voanews.com/a/sat-scores-of-asian-students-cancelled-
over-cheating/4009281.html)

------
itronitron
I would assume yes, because otherwise why would people bother cheating?

